# How many rigs does your service have?



## MMiz (Mar 5, 2006)

The title says it all.

I'm going to have to count the rigs at my service next time I go


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 5, 2006)

3 on a VFD.


----------



## Jon (Mar 5, 2006)

5 BLS rigs and a supervisor response/command truck at the volly/paid EMS dept.

1 BLS rig out of the fire department and a non-transport responder BLS QRS unit.

my "part time employer" - a nationwide ambulance company? - no clue. I can't figure out what we have at base... even in service / out of service.


----------



## emtbuff (Mar 5, 2006)

We have 2 rigs on our volley department.


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 5, 2006)

My volunteer fire company owns two BLS rigs, but only one of them is normally quartered at our station. The other is a "reserve" unit and is normally quartered at some other station.

Our station also owns one fire engine, one rescue squad, one utility truck, and one brush truck, in addition to possessing one county-owned fire engine (which they use as their primary engine, of course, since they don't own it and aren't responsible for the costs associated with it ).


----------



## natrab (Mar 5, 2006)

We have 25 brand new ('05) Leader Type IIIs, two brand new leader vans, and about 6 older vans.

Across the county we have 10 full time units (48 hour shifts at stations) and 8 day cars (12 hour shifts that come on at different times in the day) as well as a float shift to fill in for open shifts or stand-bys.

The new type IIIs are awesome.  I've never driven a diesel dually with so much kick.  We also have both the 200 watt Whelen dual siren (where the frequencies alternate to sound like two sirens) and the EQ2B digital growler which sounds like the real thing.  One of our ambulances makes about as much noise as a structure fire response (we're seriously louder than the engines).


----------



## Mobile Medic (Mar 5, 2006)

31 Units of various types and styles, 7 Support vehicles...

And our response area is about 90,000 square miles...

It's big...


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 6, 2006)

natrab said:
			
		

> We have 25 brand new ('05) Leader Type IIIs, two brand new leader vans, and about 6 older vans.



Westmed, eh? How are they? PM me if you can.. got a quick question for ya.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 6, 2006)

PennTrans Corp:
Inter-Facility Transport Service:
0 - BLS
6 - Critical Care Ambulances
10 - Wheelchair Vans
4 - Stretcher Vans
20 - Transit Busses
6 - Oxygen Vans
2 - Medical Supply Vans

MedLink:
EMS Provider
10 - ALS Transport
1 - ALS Staffed Rescue Truck
All except the rescue have BLS drivers, and we have a couple extra BLS providers in house in case they are needed for CPR. Which will not be a problem when PA passes the protocol restricting EMS from transporting full arrest patients. 

I'm sure an insurance company came up with that idea.


----------



## Jon (Mar 6, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Which will not be a problem when PA passes the protocol restricting EMS from transporting full arrest patients.
> 
> I'm sure an insurance company came up with that idea.


 
??????:unsure: h34r:  ??????? Fill me in, TTLWHKR.... what is this?

There is a VERY good reason for this.... I NEVER seen anyone live who came into the ER after being down 15-20 minutes in the field.... why bother brining them to the ER?


I want to know where you found this, though.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't you get invitations to your regional EMS meetings?

I went to complain about the volunteers using their siren on my street at 3am while responding to a tree limb down in the roadway. Excessive speed, at least double the posted 35 speed limit, wheels leaving the ground on the sunken pipe, siren and lights... for a limb down. 

They were discussing "ways to get out of transporting", and this new "2007 Protocol" was mentioned. They were concerned if they could bill for this or not..  I said "Why bother, it takes you so long to get out, they're dead long before you even open your garage door".

I'm not confortable with just giving up, or telling someone that their family member is dead... with out doing anything at all. That's how I am, you'll never change that, my father taught me that showing the family that someone is well care for is just as important as the care you give. Weather it works or not.


----------



## Jon (Mar 6, 2006)

I found it.... it is in the *DRAFT* ALS Protocols in the Adult arrest section:

_"If possible, contact Med Command prior to moving or transporting patient. CPR is much less effective during transport, and any interventions will be less effective without optimal CPR. Additionally, Lights and Sirens emergency transport is seldom indicated and dangerous to providers during CPR................. Any termination of resucitation must be_ _ordered by the Medcial Command Physcian......"_

Actually, a good point.

In the draft, this comes after 3 stacked shocks and 2 additional shocks, as well as AT LEAST the first round of drugs.  Makes sense.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 6, 2006)

2 ambulances (both Type II)
4 engines (3 our own plus 1 from the CA Office of Emergency Services)
1 utility
1 water tender
1 Battalion Chief command vehicle (Suburban)
2 staff cars (Caprice for the Chief and Taurus for the Fire Marshal)
1 US&R trailer (towed by the utility)

We do also have a 100' tiller that's been retired. Its still at the station, but only until the rest of the equipment is stripped off and then it goes to auction.


----------



## emtd29 (Mar 6, 2006)

My Company:
3 ALS Equipped type III Ambulances
1 Ford Explorer BLS equipped Fly car
1 Ford Explorer Driver Response / Utility Vehicle

And the rest of the Dept...
 1 95' tower ladder
 1 ( not sure how long... 105' I think ) straight ladder
 1 heavy rescue
 1 light rescue / floodlight truck

6 engines
3 chief's cars
1 Fire marshall vehicle
1 fire police unit
 and a few other various support/ maintenance / utility vehicles


----------



## emtff99 (Mar 7, 2006)

Well that is just interesting to say the least


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 8, 2006)

*My volunteer fire department has three trucks and a squad vehicle, all of which can be viewed on the department website here: 

http://members.aol.com/mariacat2003/

Engine 72 is my favorite truck, and serves as our first-out vehicle for EMS.

The ambulance service I'm on has four rigs, a new one coming, and covers about 450 square miles.*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 8, 2006)

To be politically correct, EMTLife should come before EMSVillage, because, as you probably know... We're better.


----------



## squid (Mar 8, 2006)

We have two engines, a tanker, two brush trucks and a rescue unit at our volly FD. Another agency does the transporting of patients, unfortunately. They get to have all the fun.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 9, 2006)

Our full department list:

3 ambulances
3 structure engines
5 Five Ton 6x6 Wildand Engines (soon to be 6)
3 Type 6 Quick Response Vehicles
3 Tenders
1 Equipment Truck
1 Command Vehicle


----------



## Jon (Mar 9, 2006)

squid said:
			
		

> We have two engines, a tanker, two brush trucks and a rescue unit at our volly FD. Another agency does the transporting of patients, unfortunately. They get to have all the fun.


I disagree... Quick response is fun... you treat, take a history, and give a report.... but you don't have to drive to the hospital, and you are "availible" immediatly after the transport unit arrives.


----------



## squid (Mar 9, 2006)

True! But the agency that transports tends to make, shall we say, assumptions about our level of ability that are not always accurate, eh?

But we do get back to bed faster


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 5, 2008)

2 bls units


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 5, 2008)

fortsmithman: step away from the backhoe!!!!!


----------

